# howling for coyotes



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I have not had sucess howling or using pup distress calls to work coyotes. Does anyone have any suggestions on a brand of howler to use, or a good time to try howling? I would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

One or three lonesome sounding howls, followed by several minutes of silence, and repeat. After several more minutes of silence,give em the pup squeals. This method has been very hot for last month or six weeks.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will try again on Saturday.


----------



## nmpat (Feb 10, 2010)

I use the hot dog and little dog from Primos and Randy Anderson. Called in my first coyote this morning what a rush!


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I use a combination of my fox pro using femal howls and my primos diaphram howler. Ill let the fox pro let out a couple of howls and Ill chime in just before the third howl. After that Ill howl once or twice more as I turn on the serenade/locater. I usualy give it a minute after that and follow it with either pup distress or rabbit distress. I killed one last weekend with in 30 seconds of the first howl.


----------

